# l'Ipad peut il remplacer un Iphone



## marc9242 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai l'intime conviction que l'Ipad peut remplacer l'Iphone au quotidien.
Pour la téléphonie : en attendant des forfait voix pour Ipad (qui vont forcement apparaitre pour faire face au Galaxy ou alors ne pas prendre un forfait dédié Ipad mais un forfait Tablette avec voix), je pense qu'un bon compte SIP (type ovh) avec un client comme Softphone qui utilise la 3G et une oreillette bluetooth devraient suffire
pour les sms : il y une solution via jailbreak de mémoire

il serait intéressant de savoir si l'un d'entre nous a franchi le pas et son retour d'expérience

Reste la taille : ok l'Ipad ne peut pas se glisser dans un poche.

Marc


----------



## Skillz (2 Janvier 2011)

oublie pas ton oreillette sinon t'aura l'air d'un con avec l'ipad a l'oreille


----------



## Mouette94 (5 Janvier 2011)

On ne l'a pas à l'oreille pour téléphoner : on le tiens devant soi, car micro et haut-parleur sont en bas.

On a plutôt l'air d'un jouer d'harmonica


----------

